# What's your belt?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've got an old black leather belt that has been with me through thick and thin. I wear it just about everywhere. I'ts a work belt, camping belt and general use belt. I'd wear it to fancy occasions if I thought I could get away with it (not that I go to many). I think it's just about time to retire my belt before it fails me.

So I'm looking for suggestions. Although I'm somewhat a creature of habit I like to try new things too. What are your suggestion for a belt. I'm talking brand, style, whatever. I'll use a tactical belt if I like it but I might just go back to good ol' leather. Let's hear what you got!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a leather and a composite of some tactical type that I'm going to dig out now.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I wear a 5.11 1 3/4 inch nylon belt. I have been carrying a 1911 on it for the past 4 years since I got it. I absolutely recommend it if you are going to carry a gun on your hip.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have this one.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/galco-instructors-belt/1751175.uts


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I've had reasonable luck with just a standard "work" belt that is all leather from wal-mart. Will it last forever...no, but the last one I had lasted a lot of years. Just don't get the "work" belt that isn't all leather...less than a year and it will fall apart.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is nothing better than a custom made, dual layer, leather belt to wear the rest of your days and hand down to the next generation (provided they have a nearly your sized waist).

I recommend em, . . . 

Mine carries a 1911, . . . 1 to 5 mags, . . . my britches, . . . and me around with no trouble at all.

And it is comfortable, . . . 

A single layer belt will eventually give out, . . . give up the ghost, . . . and I wore web belts for almost 20 years, . . . never liked em. They roll, chafe, fray, and don't really lock down like a leather belt and buckle do.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you do get a Walmart belt stay away from the reversible color belt. Usually one side is black and brown. The buckle swivels to change sides and I had one buckle fall apart.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a brown leather belt with a hidden compartment on the inside, there is a sheath with a swiss army knife hanging on the belt. The belt is hanging on the back of my bedroom door and is 25 years old. It was taken care of every month, cleaned and leather conditioner until March 2012. When I got it for my husband he said I shouldn't have spent so much money on it, well it lasted for 25 years, so I think it was worth it. He wore it every day except Saturday.

Buy a quality belt, take care of it and it will last you for years.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

I wear whatever I feel like making. 















Don't wear any of those tactical / instructor belts. Don't like them.
When I'm not making them, I also like Carhartt Belts. They're tough and they don't show wear.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I also have an old black leather belt that I used for nearly the last ten years of work. Now I continue to use it for everyday wear. The only thing wrong with it: no cartridge loops.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

For $25 + shipping I can get Chad to make you a belt you can tow your truck with. it won't be finished real well,being Mennonite, but it will work.
Give me a reason to stop in again, I want one inn Black, like my Coffee and Wimmen


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The one I'm wearing now was $22 plus NERD tax
Gov. Rick Snyder rises from nerd nobody knew to national name


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have 3 belts; Two Carhart Leather belts, one in brown, one in black and a custom made black alligator dress belt. 

Another one I used to wear still hangs in my closet, its a couple of sizes too small now but in its heyday I enjoyed wearing it...on the back it said "Back Off" and had two pistols on either side like the Yosemite Sam mudflaps...what a ******* I was!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

5.11 instructor belt.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Please send me the old belt. I'll make good use of it.
I hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine is thick and wide enough to hang a revolver on. It has a two tongues and holes all the way around to double as a tourniquet or other type of strap or tie.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I wear a military style web belt. I like that it doesn't have holes, so I can let it out a little after a meal and generally make it any size I want easily.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Ares Gear Aegis belt for Mrs SP. A good sturdy hand made leather belt for me. Both serve us well but I would like an Aegis for myself. They are a bit pricy but it's a dang good belt.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a few, just depends on what I am doing and what I choose that day.
i do have a leather gun belt (just wide and heavy) but since that boating accident i don't really have much use for it other than holding my paints up so it's kind of over kill for that and doesn't always fit through the belt loops on my paints.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I have a byson designs nylon belt, i have had it for about 5 years, i usually wear a paddle if im gonna open carry, but it could handle a holster. Also it has chilli peppers on it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have several dress belts for work but when I am around the house I wear an all leather Police belt I picked up at the cop shop. Not sure the brand name, I picked up about 5 years ago and still going strong. I abuse the hell out of it but all I have done is hit with conditioner every now and again. I would love to find one like Sidekahr has. I liked that one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I starting wearing my Galco Instructors belt. It's nice and stiff and micro adjustable.
I've had it for 5 years and it just started fitting me.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jerry Bissels Gun Belts, but he retired... Best ever made.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The one I have worn for a long time is black smooth leather on one side and Velcro on the other. You put the velcro side out to wear with a Sam Brown which is made to stick to it...or for normal wear the shiny part goes out. The Velcro closure is much better than a buckle and is highly adjustable. If you carrying a big gun and your pants sag just need to gird it up a bit. Not sure of the brand but all the poleece supply places peddle them. This looks sorta like it. 
https://www.copsplus.com/prodnum1649.php


----------



## johngalt1701 (Jul 17, 2014)

http://www.cmcrescue.com/equipment/uniform-rappel-belt/

I've had this belt over 6 years now. Wouldn't trade it for any other.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry buy why does it matter what belt I wear to you or are really that bored?
or do you secretly have a belt fetish?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The woman who is my partner at work also works leather. As with my holsters, she is the one to which I look when in need of belts. Not very often, as she doesn't make junk.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> For $25 + shipping I can get Chad to make you a belt you can tow your truck with. it won't be finished real well,being Mennonite, but it will work.
> Give me a reason to stop in again, I want one inn Black, like my Coffee and Wimmen


Pics or a web-link?

After 6 or 7 years this one is wearing a bit limp, still better than anything you'll find at Wally's but, I wouldn't carry on the outside of the pants with it anymore (pancake or paddle holsters).
B109-L 1 1/2 [B109-L] : Don Hume Leathergoods, manufactures high quality leather and nylon goods.

I have two of these and don't expect to need to order another one for quite a while. 
1 1/2 Inch Custom Bull Hide Leather Belts - A&G Custom Gun Leather


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I use the good old russian officer belt from the 50-60s I have two of them , one practically new and one little bit used , they are so badass that in wwII soldiers could use it as a tug to take out cars from mud.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have several belts, generally around here if you spend about $25 or so for a belt it's pretty good quality. About the only other thing I can say about my belts, is sadly they have to be a lot longer than they used to be, and a lot longer than I wish they had to be.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I buy my belts from a small shop in North Carolina. The guy and his helper/partner travel to fairs around the Southeast.
Regular leather belts, but they are the thickest I've ever seen. Over 1/8" thick. It takes months for them to get flexible enough to easily thread thru belt loops. It is some of the toughest leather I have ever seen.
I have 4 at the moment, just bought the latest one last week at the Okefenokee Swamp Festival in Folkston, Georgia. 
The first one I got in 1998, still in use but downgraded to the lowest rung of work belts. They cost $10 back then, my latest set me back $30.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I am sorry buy why does it matter what belt I wear to you or are really that bored?
> or do you secretly have a belt fetish?


Naw I'm not into belts....but talk about good socks and I am listening.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

I use the 5.11 CQB and CQB Riggers belts. I have the reversible types. Black/Sandstone, OD Green/ Foliage, and Desert Tan/ Multicam. I wear them on a daily basis as dress, tactical, and everyday use. They are strong, durable, and fit all my accessories i carry on my side.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

After living with cheap belts that wear out in a year and can't properly support a IWB pistol I broke down and ordered a solid gun belt earlier today.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

5.11 instructor belt for every day and a Galco COP belt when I am teaching or testifying in court and need a nicer belt. Both have held up well and keep the gun and other stuff up.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I Like a belt of Wild Turkey


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Right now I wear an SOE EDC belt, OD green on black. It's nylon, very very stiff. If I were to buy a leather belt again, I'd get a Galco gun belt. All the leather belts I've owned in the past didnt' last more thana few years on me. These are belts I bought at either Wal-Mart, or a regular clothing store, nothing expensive or of good quality.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a new belt and this thread delivers. I'd like to get something that could support my full size M&P .40 in a Safari Land 6285 holster (got it used for 30 bucks )


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Cotton-Washed-Webbing-Black/dp/B001FOR2CY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1452397890&sr=8-3&keywords=belt


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My next belt will be courtesy of my next rattler!

View attachment 14301


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You need to find one of these to Slippy. My Tractor man doesn't have a ton of sense it seems.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have an aliengear holster. Hard to beat. Here is a link to their belt. I don't have one ....a little pricy.

Alien Gear Gun Belt


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Gunner's Mate
I prefer Jack Daniels. Fire is awesome if one likes cinnamon. Both J.D Honey, and Fire go down real smooth. Funny and great answer


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yuck....... get some real bourbon. Try Gentlemen's Jack, if you want a smoother taste.


----------



## kev350 (Oct 30, 2015)

I have been using a gun belt from Bullhide Belts for the last 3 yrs it holds a 1911 most days been working great.. Quality USA Handcrafted Belts and Wallets - Bullhide Belts, Dress Leather Belts, Wallets, Gun Belts, Exotics, Double Prong Belts, Money Belts


----------



## kenflannery (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone know of something like a Swiss army belt buckle? I've seen buckles with bottle openers, but seems like an opportunity to sneak in some multitool features.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

From the comments I've read thus far ( only the first page ) I see no one has posted this so I will, I wear a cow strap, yeah that's right a cow strap, in my every day life I can't afford to keep pulling my pants up with a weak " woman belt " as I call them, I picked mine up at a local feed mill for $5. Inch wide about 1/4 inch thick of leather. I'm a 36 inch waist and there's still about 16 inches left ( if you need it ). It's rugged, sturdy and won't let you down, you can't put buckles on it or other shit like that, but it has a D ring built right in. If you need to which I have done is you can even sling a rope through the D ring and use it as a climbing belt. Not the safest thing in the world, but in a pinch it can work, I mean with a gun, hammer, knife and a lotta of other stuff depending on that belt it does not sag. I've had mine for a while now, probably ten years, I wear it every day, it won't let you down, the belt is not gonna win any fashion contests or make the guys at the range jealous, but if it can hold a 2000lb cow it can hold your pants up. Best belt I've ever owned, my father has one, he says they last about 35 years.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Grinch said:


> From the comments I've read thus far ( only the first page ) I see no one has posted this so I will, I wear a cow strap, yeah that's right a cow strap, in my every day life I can't afford to keep pulling my pants up with a weak " woman belt " as I call them, I picked mine up at a local feed mill for $5. Inch wide about 1/4 inch thick of leather. I'm a 36 inch waist and there's still about 16 inches left ( if you need it ). It's rugged, sturdy and won't let you down, you can't put buckles on it or other shit like that, but it has a D ring built right in. If you need to which I have done is you can even sling a rope through the D ring and use it as a climbing belt. Not the safest thing in the world, but in a pinch it can work, I mean with a gun, hammer, knife and a lotta of other stuff depending on that belt it does not sag. I've had mine for a while now, probably ten years, I wear it every day, it won't let you down, the belt is not gonna win any fashion contests or make the guys at the range jealous, but if it can hold a 2000lb cow it can hold your pants up. Best belt I've ever owned, my father has one, he says they last about 35 years.


Excellent re-purposing there, Grinch. And if you run into a cow at the local wattering hole, you're ready to haul her on in.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do sideKahr


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

CB2 FIRM CONTOUR BELT

Bought it in 2000 when I started daily carry and I've worn it daily since. In 16 years, it has stretched 1/2". I remember heavy belts to be somewhat uncomfortable to break in but this one wore like an old belt from day one.

BF


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

usually 2 fingers of Canadian Mist..now that's a BELT


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Inch and a quarter cotton web with a vintage brass marine corp buckle
Inch and a half heavy leather strap with brass buckle from Tandy, I couldn't find what I wanted so I made it. 
I left the tag end long on purpose, it doubles as my knife sharpening strop.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Anything except for SOE gear. Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Customer service. The belts don't appear to be that hard to make if you have the right tools and they (can be, but) aren't terribly custom. Takes month to deliver, can't get in touch with anybody, when you do, they are rude.

I even gave them a second chance and they still let me down.

I don't have any other belt to recommend to you though, sorry.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Army issue web belt w/ suspenders , or suspenders for everyday wear . Looking toward losing more weight to be able to have real pants and belts some day soon .


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

still rock my original parade belt from '96, solid brass! its been with me a long time! I wear the rigger belt to the range cause I'm a poser, and you never know when you have to rappel from a chopper xD
web belt/shoulder rig!


----------

